# New Braunfels made Smoker/Grill Model 5660.



## tommy012175 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just wanted to see i anyone had any opinions on this smoker??   I have heard they are really good but like to see what others say.   













image.jpg



__ tommy012175
__ Nov 19, 2013


















image.jpg



__ tommy012175
__ Nov 19, 2013


----------



## tommy012175 (Nov 21, 2013)

Btt


----------

